# Sunday's Show and Tell....3/11/18



## jd56 (Mar 11, 2018)

Finally "Daylight Savings Time". 
I for one, like daylight!
That extra hour means better chances of seeing clearly what you're picking.
I hate surprises.

So, let's see what classics you have found from the past week.
Whether it be bike related or not.
Please include pictures as we do love pictures!

Found a few more things this week.

54 Starlet

42 wartime Schwinn

Another confusing Franken
(could use some help on this one, especially the small font serial#)

And a "Evans Compact 220" (pump action) pedal race car

















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## stoney (Mar 11, 2018)

The only thing this week, Smith Miller


----------



## JKT (Mar 11, 2018)

I have a couple items in the works.. a vey neat 1930s or 40s wood boat about 12 ft. long. and a late 1800s carved black Lacquer Dragon chair..


----------



## Dan the bike man (Mar 11, 2018)

Got this bike shop wooden nickel for $1


----------



## vincev (Mar 11, 2018)

I may start a business of changing wiper blades if your car or truck is 1953 or older..................


----------



## Colby john (Mar 11, 2018)

One for the grandson


----------



## Casual dreamer (Mar 11, 2018)

Picked up alot of goodies this week! Non bike stuff: at the auction I got some nice pictures, collector books, and a nylint tow truck. In the ebay haul was a couple vintage cabbie hats, a vintage Biscayne shirt, cadillac master parts catalog. Bike stuff: at the selma auto swap I found a set of lightning dart whitewalls, a giant basket, vintage paperboy rack, some schwinn ads and I met some great local bike guys! Ebay haul included a schwinn service manual vol 2, some schwinn catalogs, and from a couple fellow cabers a skip tooth chain, and some more schwinn catalogs, a very good week!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Mar 11, 2018)

Estate sale finds
19th century medical prints. Got the the on the right for my wife.



Gambling device


----------



## bikiba (Mar 11, 2018)

Bit of cool WWII nostalgia and bicycle history all mixed in to one.


----------



## Colby john (Mar 11, 2018)

Also planning my future retirement plan.
ice cream man,Thanks to a cane member.


----------



## KingSized HD (Mar 11, 2018)

Great stuff this week; love @jd56 streamline chainguard and @JKT wood boat, very cool.

Picked up this 1995 Centennial Black Phantom from the original owner with paperwork, fork key & Danbury Mint miniature.  I know repops don’t get much love here but it’s in great condition. I’ll enjoy it a bit before it moves along.


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 11, 2018)

A late 19th early 20th century Malaita war club (man this baby can kill ) I found it by accident and a mid century vase and few weird things.


----------



## Greg M (Mar 11, 2018)

I had a good day yesterday.  Found a classic Sunbeam Coffeemaster vacuum pot in perfect working order; A decorative desktop brass telescope; and a set of very heavy chrome bocce balls in a wood case.


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 11, 2018)

jd56 said:


> Finally "Daylight Savings Time".
> I for one, like daylight!
> That extra hour means better chances of seeing clearly what you're picking.
> I hate surprises.
> ...




That Franken bike is cool but I don't know what it is either. Leaning towards Colson on the frame.


----------



## jd56 (Mar 11, 2018)

bikewhorder said:


> That Franken bike is cool but I don't know what it is either. Leaning towards Colson on the frame.



A couple have mentioned a Maton Smith.

And as for the great finds so far...has to be the Daylight Savings Time syndrome.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## KingSized HD (Mar 11, 2018)

Greg M said:


> and a set of very heavy chrome bocce balls in a wood case.





 
Just an FYI. Those are likely Pétanque balls. A French game similiar to bocce ball. https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pétanque


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 11, 2018)

JKT said:


> I have a couple items in the works.. a vey neat 1930s or 40s wood boat about 12 ft. long. and a late 1800s carved black Lacquer Dragon chair..
> 
> View attachment 768180
> 
> ...



I like the boat a lot better than I do anvils! Sweet score. V/r Shawn


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Mar 11, 2018)

Picked up this 1948 Columbia pennant bicycle. Paint is a 9 out of 10. Instruction still in the haedlight. Has atomic paint job.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 11, 2018)

bikewhorder said:


> That Franken bike is cool but I don't know what it is either. Leaning towards Colson on the frame.



Rear fender brace and rear forkends don't look Colson.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 11, 2018)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> View attachment 768319 Picked up this 1948 Columbia pennant bicycle. Paint is a 9 out of 10. Instruction still in the haedlight. Has atomic paint job.
> View attachment 768320 View attachment 768321 View attachment 768322 View attachment 768324



NOS!


----------



## JKT (Mar 11, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> I like the boat a lot better than I do anvils! Sweet score. V/r Shawn



its hard to stop looking at the boat... but to blacksmiths anvils are as enticing as fine women !!! lol


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 11, 2018)

Because I'm a NFBU (Non-FaceBook User) @fordmike65 turned me on to this one and thanks to the seller @Lrggarge  for accommodating me in getting it dropped off to someone who will deliver it to me. This 20" model will make a good mate for my 16" trike and '40 Merc Pacemaker. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 11, 2018)

JKT said:


> its hard to stop looking at the boat... but to blacksmiths anvils are as enticing as fine women !!! lol



If you were closer I'd be trying to talk you out of that boat! V/r Shawn


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 11, 2018)

jd56 said:


> A couple have mentioned a Maton Smith.



That was going to be my next guess.  That guard was popular On M&S.


----------



## sue12 (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## sue12 (Mar 11, 2018)

sue12 said:


> View attachment 768346 View attachment 768347 View attachment 768347 View attachment 768346



Woke up too the monarks saying hey it is Sunday come out and play. So I did and found a fisher hkll for twenty . Sunday Sunday


----------



## lgrinnings (Mar 11, 2018)

Picked up this sweet old lady Friday evening. Some pretty bad rust spots, so not sure if an OA bath will be enough, but I'm going to try like heck. On a positive note, the light switched on. Plenty to love about this Westfield.


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 11, 2018)

I couldn't pass up this 1899 Cleveland Lozier receipt.  The top left corner has a drawing of the model 66 badge which was one of the flagship models for them in 1899.   I picked up my model 66 the first year I started collecting bicycles and had to have this to go along with it.


----------



## buck hughes (Mar 11, 2018)

ANTIQUE "LAWCO" window refrigerator ice box.


----------



## tanksalot (Mar 11, 2018)

I bought this bike and had it shipped through Bike flights . Bike was packed pretty well needless to say I’m not a fan of BF or FedX I’d rather pay more and have my bikes arrive intact. Bike was crushed from sides of box impact weight . Corners of box had no damage .


----------



## tanksalot (Mar 11, 2018)

My other find was late last year but I’m just about done building this Evel Knievel bike . I was even able to keep most of the original paint. Before and after it’s my Rat rod bikes winterbuild off entry.


----------



## mazdaflyer (Mar 11, 2018)

A few older plastic jewel reflectors and an Eifel Geared PlieRench No. 8-1/2” 10to1, price stamped as $5.00. I like using old tools on old bicycles when possible. 
And a school bell.


 


 


 


 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kreika (Mar 11, 2018)

Found this on Craig’s List as a 1936 Raleigh Traveler. Sat in a Boston basement for 70 years. Owners Dad apparently just didn’t like it. So it sat for a very long time. Daughter brought it out West and Bitchen!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 11, 2018)

kreika said:


> Found this on Craig’s List as a 1936 Raleigh Traveler. Sat in a Boston basement for 70 years. Owners Dad apparently just didn’t like it. So it sat for a very long time. Daughter brought it out West and Bitchen!!!!!!!!!
> View attachment 768679 View attachment 768680 View attachment 768681 View attachment 768682 View attachment 768683 View attachment 768684 View attachment 768685 View attachment 768686 View attachment 768687



WHAAAAAAAAAAAAT?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## kccomet (Mar 11, 2018)

dick power of new york fame


----------



## schwinnderella (Mar 11, 2018)

kreika said:


> Found this on Craig’s List as a 1936 Raleigh Traveler. Sat in a Boston basement for 70 years. Owners Dad apparently just didn’t like it. So it sat for a very long time. Daughter brought it out West and Bitchen!!!!!!!!!
> View attachment 768679 View attachment 768680 View attachment 768681 View attachment 768682 View attachment 768683 View attachment 768684 View attachment 768685 View attachment 768686 View attachment 768687



Raleigh ?


----------



## kreika (Mar 11, 2018)

schwinnderella said:


> Raleigh ?




Yup, she must have googled Traveller and thought either Schwinn or Raleigh.....


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 11, 2018)

kccomet said:


> dick power of new york fame
> 
> View attachment 768689
> 
> ...



Love the bike and the name even better! V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 11, 2018)

kreika said:


> Found this on Craig’s List as a 1936 Raleigh Traveler. Sat in a Boston basement for 70 years. Owners Dad apparently just didn’t like it. So it sat for a very long time. Daughter brought it out West and Bitchen!!!!!!!!!
> View attachment 768679 View attachment 768680 View attachment 768681 View attachment 768682 View attachment 768683 View attachment 768684 View attachment 768685 View attachment 768686 View attachment 768687



Now that is a SCORE! Congrats   V/r Shawn


----------



## Awhipple (Mar 11, 2018)

jd56 said:


> Finally "Daylight Savings Time".
> I for one, like daylight!
> That extra hour means better chances of seeing clearly what you're picking.
> I hate surprises.
> ...



What is this daylight savings you are talking about? Aaron in Arizona.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Mar 11, 2018)

kreika said:


> Found this on Craig’s List as a 1936 Raleigh Traveler. Sat in a Boston basement for 70 years. Owners Dad apparently just didn’t like it. So it sat for a very long time. Daughter brought it out West and Bitchen!!!!!!!!!
> View attachment 768679 View attachment 768680 View attachment 768681 View attachment 768682 View attachment 768683 View attachment 768684 View attachment 768685 View attachment 768686 View attachment 768687



Holy crap!


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 11, 2018)

kreika said:


> Found this on Craig’s List as a 1936 Raleigh Traveler. Sat in a Boston basement for 70 years. Owners Dad apparently just didn’t like it. So it sat for a very long time. Daughter brought it out West and Bitchen!!!!!!!!!
> View attachment 768679 View attachment 768680 View attachment 768681 View attachment 768682 View attachment 768683 View attachment 768684 View attachment 768685 View attachment 768686 View attachment 768687




Fantastic bike Chris!!

Congrats!!


----------



## Greg M (Mar 11, 2018)

KingSized HD said:


> View attachment 768305
> Just an FYI. Those are likely Pétanque balls. A French game similiar to bocce ball. https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pétanque




I actually knew that, but thought no one else would know what Pétanque was [emoji6]


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Mar 11, 2018)

I got a few things.......a nice siren.....



 
I bought 2 more SA 3 speeds hubs for under $70, but when they showed up......surprise...



Rims and all.......................................
And yes, I bought another saddle.......is there a 12 step program for that?


----------



## IngoMike (Mar 11, 2018)

A local resale shop posted a few plates on Craigslist the other day, when I got there, it turned out to be a small collection, I took them all.......


 
'86 Santa Cruz Slasher Fish.........


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 12, 2018)

Greg M said:


> I actually knew that, but thought no one else would know what Pétanque was [emoji6]




Or Boules?


----------



## Rollo (Mar 12, 2018)

IngoMike said:


> A local resale shop posted a few plates on Craigslist the other day, when I got there, it turned out to be a small collection, I took them all.......
> View attachment 768944
> '86 Santa Cruz Slasher Fish.........
> View attachment 768945 View attachment 768946 View attachment 768947



... License plate collection is very impressive ... diggin' them all! ...


----------



## bricycle (Mar 12, 2018)

l


buck hughes said:


> ANTIQUE "LAWCO" window refrigerator ice box.
> 
> View attachment 768509
> 
> ...



looks like the box from "Gift of the Magi" O'Henry movie


----------



## MarkKBike (Mar 12, 2018)

I picked up a absolutely gorgeous Lane Cedar Chest from the 30's or 40"s. All the inlaid wood is in perfect condition.

I do not have any photos yet, as it is still sitting in my car. I will need help to carry it in.
It looks a lot like this one:





Once I get it all cleaned and polished up, I plan to give it to my parents as a gift. I already showed it to my dad and he likes it. I have another lane chest at my house, and my parents always liked it. (I use mine as a large tackle box to store my fishing equipment).

The best part is it was only 25$ at a local thrift shop.

A friend of mine also bought his first house a few blocks over. I stopped by yesterday to help him out. The place has been empty for the last 6 months. He gave me the home theater setup that was built into the basement, along with a projection screen.

Its still dusty, but should clean up well. He was planning to toss it. Once I got home I tested it out, and it sounds pretty good. Another friend of ours took the sub, as he needed it to replace the one he had.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Mar 12, 2018)

kreika said:


> Found this on Craig’s List as a 1936 Raleigh Traveler. Sat in a Boston basement for 70 years. Owners Dad apparently just didn’t like it. So it sat for a very long time. Daughter brought it out West and Bitchen!!!!!!!!!
> View attachment 768679 View attachment 768680 View attachment 768681 View attachment 768682 View attachment 768683 View attachment 768684 View attachment 768685 View attachment 768686 View attachment 768687



Damn dude that's a killer bike I've never seen anybody in the eight years I've been on the Cabe have 42 likes on one item congratulations on that really is just a sweet bike keep peddling  brother


----------



## kreika (Mar 13, 2018)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> Damn dude that's a killer bike I've never seen anybody in the eight years I've been on the Cabe have 42 likes on one item congratulations on that really is just a sweet bike keep peddling  brother




Thank you! As soon as I peel off the petrified  rear tire I’ll be a peddlin’.


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 13, 2018)

kreika said:


> Found this on Craig’s List as a 1936 Raleigh Traveler. Sat in a Boston basement for 70 years. Owners Dad apparently just didn’t like it. So it sat for a very long time. Daughter brought it out West and Bitchen!!!!!!!!!
> View attachment 768679 View attachment 768680 View attachment 768681 View attachment 768682 View attachment 768683 View attachment 768684 View attachment 768685 View attachment 768686 View attachment 768687



Wow, There's the find of the month!


----------



## JKT (Mar 13, 2018)

JKT said:


> I have a couple items in the works.. a vey neat 1930s or 40s wood boat about 12 ft. long. and a late 1800s carved black Lacquer Dragon chair..
> 
> View attachment 768180
> 
> ...



the deals are done and they are both mine now !! they are both awesome !!


----------



## REC (Mar 13, 2018)

WetDogGraphix said:


> I got a few things.......a nice siren.....
> View attachment 768922
> I bought 2 more SA 3 speeds hubs for under $70, but when they showed up......surprise...
> View attachment 768921
> ...




When you find that 12 step program on the seats, let me know!
Thanks,
REC


----------

